Check out Dealspotr, the web's most advanced deal-sharing platform - dealspotr
======
dealspotr
Since late 2015, Dealspotr.com has saved shoppers over $15 million with the
most advanced real-time deal sharing platform on the internet. It is a
crowdsourced platform, akin to Wikipedia, that rewards users for posting
accurate deals - & we reward quicker than any other site.

This summer, we will complete the launch of our Open Brand / Influencer
Marketplace. This will be a social platform unlike any other, where brands and
merchants of any size can browse our influencer database and collaborate with
them on campaigns. Influencers large and small will also have the ability to
search for brands they love, and take on mutually beneficial projects through
them.

~~~
dang
Posting this way is likely to get rejected by HN users as spam, since it reads
like a commercial instead of anything intellectually interesting.

What you want to do instead is have someone who personally developed the
project use a personal account (not a corporate one) to submit the project as
a Show HN. Those posts are listed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) (once
they get over a small voting threshold). Please read the guidelines here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

That person can post a first comment to the thread introducing themselves,
giving the backstory to the project, and explaining what's different about it.
Use plain language and give interesting details. Avoid sales language. This
will work much better.

